# Just approved and looking for advice!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your Adoption approval!

I suggest you look through the Puppy Section here on the forum, there is a lot of very good helpful information in it. You can also use the Search feature to look up specific topics, a list of threads will come up where it's been discussed you can read through. 

If you have a question, feel free to post, members are very helpful. 

Although this girl is a Rescue, I don't think she'll be any different than bringing any other pup into your home. If she was a young adult, they normally take a few weeks to adjust and settle in. 

Do you know if she is crate trained or house broken? If she is, that will be a big plus for you. A lot of times the Foster family will work on training their fosters if they have them long enough. 

Hope you'll share pictures of your girl with us. 

Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*



smlindemann said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a new member to the forum and have introduced myself over in the 'Member Introductions' thread. We recently lost our beloved senior girl to complications from an abdominal surgery. Although we are heartbroken, we've decided that we still have so much love to give and began the adoption process.
> 
> ...


You will love adopting!! We've had three adopted dogs so far-they've usually been from 16 mos.-3 years old and they all have been very loving and GOOD dogs!! I WOULD JUST let your love of dogs shine through when they do the home visit and I think your job and ability to bring him/her to work would be an asset. Some rescue orgs require a fence, don't know if yours does. We did not have a fully fenced yard when we adopted our first Golden Ret. Smooch, but I assured them that she and Snobear would always be on a leash and we would always be out there with them, and we were approved. Please keep us posted!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations on getting approved! What a bonus that you'll be able to take your pup with you to work  I agree with the wonderful advice Carolina Mom and Karen made. We just recently rescued an 18 month old and they've been very helpful! Would love to see pictures as soon as you bring your new girl home!


----------

